# new pups and brushing



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

My new pup is 3 months today.. Just got her tuesday. so sweet but I gently try to brush her and she bites at my hand and wants down. Understand that this is all new to her. Should I let her have upper hand or just be firm and say no. Don't want her to run from me as I know these dogs need major brushing when older.. Also can on give her a bath now, getting a little matty looking..??. Just trying to introduce her to new things so she is comfortable as we go along.. Any help much appreciated. Do they ever get comfortable with brushing.. seems it would feel good if gently done....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

When I first got Milo I used to brush him twice a day. He loved it and I loved it. He was five and a half months old at the time and his hair was soft and silky. Then came the first coat blowing stage and we both detested the process. To this day, well into his second coat blowing stage I dread the moment when I try to break up his humongous matts. He tolerates me as I try desperately not to hurt him while dealing with an impossible task. Within minutes he manages to get away from me till I can pick up the task again.

Bailey, who is now seven months old, loves his baths and his grooming time. We bond as I gently brush and comb him and hold him close after his bath. However, he hated brushing when I first got him. I tried just a little at a time till he felt comfortable with the process. I find it easiest to do late in the evening when they're in bed with me and feeling mellow. I would do a little at a time to get your puppy used to it and to make it a positive experience for you both.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Treats, treats and more treats. Brady knows that combing means special treats. He hates being brushed. While I brush him, I remind him that good boys get cookies and he sits nicely for me. I give him special treats during the brushing and once we are finished. (I make him homemade chicken jerky in the dehydrator and he would do anything for these!). I would keep going with it. If your puppy learns that she can get away with telling you "no brushing", you will be doomed as she grows up.

By the way, could you post some pictures? I sure could use a puppy fix.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Don't let your little guy get away with telling you not to brush him. That would set up a bad precedence for everything to come, the rest of his life. Tucker didn't care for the brushing, and I paraticularly remember one time, aout a week after I got him, that he whipped his little head around and bit the brush (being held by my hand.) I quickly grabbed him by the scruff and shook it like a mama dog, and told him he was NEVER to do that again. He hasn't. Since then he tolerates brushing, and he, also, gets treats afterwards. He expects it, and that helps. 

He really doesn't like the dryer, though. He shakes/shivers the whole time I'm drying him after his baths...not positive that he's not cold, but, can't resolve that issue. I've wondered if there are some dryers that might be faster than my hand-held one on a stand. Better air flow...quieter...any suggestions, anyone?

OH, and whatever you do, don't bathe him until he has been well-brushed, or the mats will become really hard to get out.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

bullwinkle said:


> My new pup is 3 months today.. Just got her tuesday. so sweet but I gently try to brush her and she bites at my hand and wants down. Understand that this is all new to her. Should I let her have upper hand or just be firm and say no. Don't want her to run from me as I know these dogs need major brushing when older.. Also can on give her a bath now, getting a little matty looking..??. Just trying to introduce her to new things so she is comfortable as we go along.. Any help much appreciated. Do they ever get comfortable with brushing.. seems it would feel good if gently done....


Congrats on your new furbaby! What's her name and where are the pictures? Tee hee!

It took Saydee a few weeks of bribery and soft brushing before she got the hang of it. I did lots of treating and sweet talking to start. And we only did a little bit at a time, throughout the day. If you don't get it all done in one day, it's fine, just make it as pleasant as possible. Soon, she'll figure out it's kind of like snuggle time. If she tries to mouth you or the brush, just gently but forcefully say "NO" and continue what you are doing. Try not to let it stress you out, she will get the hang of it soon.

Also, don't call her to come to you for a brushing. Just scoop her up and talk softly telling her what a good girl she is. I have a little grooming caddy and I have a little Tupperware cup full of treats in it. I set the cup out where she can see it, so she knows the reward is coming if she waits long enough. Now when she sees the caddy, she doesn't run anymore. I also found Saydee prefers her belly brushed, so I always start with that to get her loosened up. Also, make sure the brush and comb you are using is not hurting her. Run it along the inside of your arm and see how comfortable it feels. This Madan brush is a good, inexpensive brush if you don't already have one you like: http://secure.highspeedweb.net/~ldcpet/aa-super.htm

Saydee absolutely HATED bathtime at first and still prefers just to skip it all together. However, she gets better about it every time. We did the same thing with bathtime, making it as nice and rewarding experience as possible. It's great if you have someone to help you the first few times until you get the routine down. Don't expect too much the first time, maybe even just rinsing her under the water to get her comfortable with that.

We didn't use the dryer at first when her hair was still shorter, because she immediately tensed up and cowered at the sound. After a while I would just turn it on low, but not actually aim it at her, just so she learned it wasn't going to hurt her. Now, we've worked the dryer in to the routine and it's actually her favorite part of bath time. If you need a dryer, I have a suggestion for a great one that has an adjustable stand, is only $29.99 and isn't too hot or loud: http://www.petedge.com/Andis-QuietAire-Ionic-Ceramic-Pet-Dryer-AD120.pro

Oh, and we always tell her how BEAUTIFULLLICIOUS she is when we are all done. I even remind family members to notice, and she'll prance around and show everyone how PURTY she is. Ya gotta build up a girl's confidence, ya know!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Other than the blowing coat stages, I have always tried to make it a "mommy and me" time. They lay in my lap and I brush them, give them belly rubs, brush some more. Im' at a point with them that I can actually get away with one good brushing a week and another day of a little tweeking just looking for any mats that might have formed. It's nice to be at this point.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We tag team so Scooter can't escape! Bath time gets him so riled up, he runs around like he's possessed afterwards and then falls asleep.  He tolerates the bath but really doesn't like brushing so one of us brushes while the other holds onto him and we just keep talking softly to him and giving him tiny bits of treats. When finished he gets a big treat and does RLH!


----------



## marisoma (Jan 20, 2008)

Giotto has become a grooming nightmare for me (and for him!). I can't say he always loved being brushed but he always tolerated it... until now. In the last month or so he's become a matted mess. Every day, a few times a day, I find new matts on him. He is somewhat tolerant of my trying to get them out with my fingers and I do that with the ones I can, but he has no patience for the brush or de-matting comb. He wiggles and whines and bites the comb and a couple of times me. It's awful for both of us. I thought of taking him to a groomer for a brush out but the way these matts are coming in it would be at least a weekly trip and that is too costly.

I do give him treats and praise and play with him when it is done. I try to make it as pleasant as possible and I don't do all the matts at once so not to overstress him. But it's just not a good thing for either of us right now and I don't want this to ruin our relationship.

Is there anything I can do to make this process easier? Should I just get him shaved down? He doesn't have a full coat now and I don't plan on growing it out that long. It's about 3-4 inches and I like it that way because it is long enough that he is fluffy but short enough that he doesn't get tangled in leaves and sticks and everything else he rolls around in. I am hoping this is a stage that will just pass but I still need to brush him and I would like him to at least let me do that without too much resistence.


----------



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

SaydeeMomma said:


> Congrats on your new furbaby! What's her name and where are the pictures? Tee hee!
> 
> It took Saydee a few weeks of bribery and soft brushing before she got the hang of it. I did lots of treating and sweet talking to start. And we only did a little bit at a time, throughout the day. If you don't get it all done in one day, it's fine, just make it as pleasant as possible. Soon, she'll figure out it's kind of like snuggle time. If she tries to mouth you or the brush, just gently but forcefully say "NO" and continue what you are doing. Try not to let it stress you out, she will get the hang of it soon.
> 
> ...


Thankyou so much for all of the info though my response is late I certainly appreciate it...Shadow is puppy cut now which is much easier to deal with but will take all of your advise into consideration as she growseace:


----------



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

marisoma said:


> Giotto has become a grooming nightmare for me (and for him!). I can't say he always loved being brushed but he always tolerated it... until now. In the last month or so he's become a matted mess. Every day, a few times a day, I find new matts on him. He is somewhat tolerant of my trying to get them out with my fingers and I do that with the ones I can, but he has no patience for the brush or de-matting comb. He wiggles and whines and bites the comb and a couple of times me. It's awful for both of us. I thought of taking him to a groomer for a brush out but the way these matts are coming in it would be at least a weekly trip and that is too costly.
> 
> I do give him treats and praise and play with him when it is done. I try to make it as pleasant as possible and I don't do all the matts at once so not to overstress him. But it's just not a good thing for either of us right now and I don't want this to ruin our relationship.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to make this process easier? Should I just get him shaved down? He doesn't have a full coat now and I don't plan on growing it out that long. It's about 3-4 inches and I like it that way because it is long enough that he is fluffy but short enough that he doesn't get tangled in leaves and sticks and everything else he rolls around in. I am hoping this is a stage that will just pass but I still need to brush him and I would like him to at least let me do that without too much resistence.


 I am new to this but I was able to actually puppy cut my dog myself not to long ago and I filled a Kong with food and she chewed at it and allowed me to comb and trim away.. I felt as long as she was occupied with something she wouldn't mind what I was doing so much and it worked then but I will try again..I haven't had any major matts yet but guess I should be prepared....eace:Good luck


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

I started out by putting peanut butter on one of my fingers and while Pixie licks, I brush and she doesn't mind at all. Now she's only 16 weeks and I know I can't keep this up forever, but I'm hoping to get her to the point of not minding it without the bribery. Before I tried this, all she wanted was to eat the brush...:frusty:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Marisoma, is Giotto old enough to be blowing coat? Use the search feature in this forum to find out the thrills of blowing coat. :lie:


----------

